# Sara McMann (UFC) gets tapped by 16 y/o in grappling tourney



## Hanzou (Sep 27, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 27, 2015)

Whoops, forgot to mention that this kind of supports my belief that the younger generation of Bjj practitioners are reaching a higher level than the older generation. Mainly because they started younger, there's more schools to choose from, the advent of learning techniques from various schools, and other factors.


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2015)

I think it's because she's a girl.


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2015)

For anyone who doesn't understand the context of what hanzou posted, Mcmann is an Olympic medalist in freestyle wrestling and a solid submission grappler who has medaled (although I don't think ever won gold) at the Abu Dhabi combat club championships, which is a pretty big deal.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 27, 2015)

Shows that no matter how good one is one can still get caught.


----------



## Buka (Sep 27, 2015)

It took me a while to figure out what the hell happened. It wasn't until I clicked to the youtube version and read about it. I never saw the knee bar, I never even saw the tap.

Maybe the gal that won is the next coming. Maybe if they fought ten more times Sara would win nine or ten....which is what I think would happen.

Ain't this MMA stuff grand? I love it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2015)

Lol.   Never,one.  I thought it was a young man.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 28, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Whoops, forgot to mention that this kind of supports my belief that the younger generation of Bjj practitioners are reaching a higher level than the older generation. Mainly because they started younger, there's more schools to choose from, the advent of learning techniques from various schools, and other factors.



It is a renaissance era for martial arts at the moment.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 28, 2015)

drop bear said:


> It is a renaissance era for martial arts at the moment.



Certain martial arts. Not all martial arts.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 28, 2015)

Steve said:


> Lol.   Never,one.  I thought it was a young man.


Yeah, a lot of the YouTube commenters were making the same mistake.

According to bloodyelbow.com, Alexandria has been tapping out adults since she was 14. I have to agree with Hanzou's assessment that the upcoming generation of submission grapplers is going to be technically far beyond previous generations.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 28, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Certain martial arts. Not all martial arts.



Won't be all bjj either. Be some subwrestling hybrid.


----------



## FriedRice (Jan 5, 2016)

women's mma.


----------

